

Kevin Mitnick gives his thoughts on Snowden - ferno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8aXx3K_lKY

======
chatman
Wow, he is a legend.

I don't understand, though, why he portrays "hackers" as guys doing the wrong
stuff. He seems to condone the media's misunderstanding of "hackers" vs.
"crackers" by calling himself only a hacker and not a cracker.

------
didyousaymeow
That by all measures, was a shit interview.

